# Test out Chatroom



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2006)

If you have a chance, see if you can get our Chatroom to load properly. If not, tell me which OS, Browser and Version of Browser your running.

You must be logged in to access the chatroom.

http://macosx.com/forums/misc.php?do=flashchat


----------



## bunga (Aug 9, 2006)

It loaded the screen no worries, but no text box to type in, even allowed a little time incase that was just slow loading, but nothing came up

Safari 2.0.4
OSX10.4.7
Flash Player 9


----------



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2006)

It works great in IE7 (Windows) and Firefox (Windows). I'll try and see what the hang up is on the Mac.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 10, 2006)

x


----------



## ScottW (Aug 10, 2006)

Just tested in Safari under 10.4.7, works just fine. I did have an issue where it was saying I was already logged in since I didn't log out properly from the Windows station I was using earlier. But that was disconnected. So, need to check into that issue.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 10, 2006)

Seems to work. I didn't see anyone there, but I assume that's because nobody WAS there, not because of a bug.

The only problem I've found is probably something that can't be fixed: the chat 'window' overlaps the pseudo-menus in the toolbar (see attached pic).


----------



## bunga (Aug 10, 2006)

Working now, sent a message to the one other user there, didn't get a response in five minutes, if it's a bug or not¿¿¿?



bunga said:


> It loaded the screen no worries, but no text box to type in, even allowed a little time incase that was just slow loading, but nothing came up
> 
> Safari 2.0.4
> OSX10.4.7
> Flash Player 9


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

Works perfectly with 10.4.7 Tiger, 2.0.4 Safari, Flash player 8.

Mikuro was there, and the chat feature worked.

XP with Flash Player 8, Firefox 1.5.0.4: works..


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

Works perfectly with 10.4.7 Tiger, Safari 2.0.4, and Flash Player 9. Eric was there, and he was too lazy to respond I'm guessing.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't get in. It keeps telling me that I do not have permission to enter the chat. I enter in user name & password, the box disappears, then comes back. This goes on in a loop. 

OS X 10.4.6
Safari 2.0.3
Flash Player 9


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2006)

It works perfectly fine for me. MacBook, 10.4.7 as in my sig, on Safari 2.0.4.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 10, 2006)

Cheryl, no one likes you. 

I fixed permissions, try it again.


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2006)

when I just reloaded the thing, the text entry field didn't take my input either. I had to click various things until it worked. :/


----------



## scruffy (Aug 10, 2006)

Tiger 10.4.7, Camino 1.0.1 (I really should upgrade, I know), Flash 8.0.27


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2006)

It works - but no one is in there to talk to me  

OS X 10.4.6
Safari 2.0.3
Flash Player 9


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2006)

is it possible to replace the soundset? I'd have some nice Newton sounds lying around we could use. if you give me a list of the files that'd need replacing, I could send you the prepared set, ScottW.


----------



## bobw (Aug 11, 2006)

Works fine in Safari, but doesn't work in Firefox 1.5.0.6 / 10.4.6


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2006)

Update to 10.4.7?


----------



## bobw (Aug 11, 2006)

Thinking about that


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2006)

I've just tested it on my machine using FireFox 1.5.0.6 and it certainly works fine for me (logged into macosx.com/forums previously, of course).


----------



## Snaffle (Sep 2, 2006)

Works great! But people should join


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 2, 2006)

I was on there just before you logged out. 

Tested under Linux with Firefox 1.5.0.6 and Flash 7 for Linux and it worked fine.


----------

